# Dreaming-Huge Horse Farm-Missouri



## n2gardening (Mar 1, 2009)

:bouncy:Have you always dreamed of owning a horse boarding/training facility?:bouncy:

http://maris.rapmls.com/scripts/mgrqispi.dll?APPNAME=Gstl&PRGNAME=MLSLogin&ARGUMENT=brvfQTzmNMhPkDeHSD4YvffgtB3PeMhAsu3WQDF5lnI%3D&KeyRid=1

:goodjob:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

No- I was unemployed for awhile years ago- to keep my horse, I took care of a 10 horse barn totally and another 35 horse barn for feeding and watering and turn outs.
Never had time to ride my own horse, frozen my feet (and other things off,) was on the receiving end of many complaints over which I had no control. I did learn a lot about horse behavior and care. 
But I'm far too lazy to ever want to go there again unless I would be the one with the money to pay others to do the work- and maybe even that's too much work.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Wow that would be a lot of work. Love the barn though but I wouldn't be tempted to take that much upkeep on unless I had no limit on money


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

n2gardening said:


> :bouncy:Have you always dreamed of owning a horse boarding/training facility?:bouncy:
> 
> http://maris.rapmls.com/scripts/mgrqispi.dll?APPNAME=Gstl&PRGNAME=MLSLogin&ARGUMENT=brvfQTzmNMhPkDeHSD4YvffgtB3PeMhAsu3WQDF5lnI%3D&KeyRid=1
> 
> :goodjob:


not for the money they're wanting.. and its only 16 acres for that money.. WOW!!


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Interesting, it doesn't say anything about an existing business; 
60 oversize stalls, indoor/outdoor riding rings, restaurant.
Possession at closing.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, that seems very expensive for only 16 acres and a tiny home.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow...I am only $690,000 shy...now if I save $300 per month for........

Its fun to dream eh?


----------



## RuralSerenity (Jul 6, 2009)

Something is not right..... it shows the taxes are only $3000. There must be a type-o. My commercial property is about 20 minutes away from that property and my taxes are triple that, with a much lower sale value.

Maybe they mean $169,500???


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

wow, and the homes are both trailers!!?? Somethings definitely wronh with that price.


----------

